

Amazon Architecture - Early and latter years lessons - nickb
http://highscalability.com/amazon-architecture

======
mynameishere
_Jeff Bazos would give an old Nike shoe as "Just do it" award to those who
innovated._

Uh...huh. And to the loser, a stinky dead half-eaten seal, as a "swim faster
when you see a Walrus" award.

 _Get big fast._

Another tip: Make big revenue. Another: Put money in bank. Another: Left shoe
on left foot; right shoe on right.

 _Hire a Bob._

"Sorry, Sal, we were looking for a 'Bob'. Orders from the top. But tell me,
what do you think of marine life?"

